# TiVo Service in Mexico



## dyohanan (Apr 25, 2005)

Is it possible to have the TiVo service in Mexico? There are a lot of people who has the TiVo just as a DVR recorder and pay for the service just to make sure the hardware is going to work, but now we want more, we want to have the full service. Come on talk to SKY Satellite provider (www.sky.com.mx) and with all the cable companies, believe me they are going accept to sell this excellent service.


----------

